# new baby



## elaichri (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi these are two pictures sent to me this morning of the cockatiel i am having , she had just been fed and is fluffed up because she had her chest wiped she is a messy eater 


















no name as yet but she was the ugly duckling so to speak


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

She is super cute. I bet you're so excited for her to come home.


----------



## elaichri (Mar 9, 2010)

i am excited times going slow and im worse than a child even at my age 


brittbritt said:


> She is super cute. I bet you're so excited for her to come home.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty girl


----------



## CardozaCarolyn (Mar 8, 2010)

She looks so cute and cuddily! awwww <3


----------



## elaichri (Mar 9, 2010)

i am hoping this little lady bonds with me 
ive got budgies and canary's but i so want a bird to interact with 
spend time with


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha, what an adorable little one!


----------



## BehindBlooEyez (Mar 12, 2010)

I know the feeling of time going so slow!

Good luck;; she looks like a sweetheart!

Keep us updated


----------



## luther349 (Apr 5, 2010)

whats wrong with a bugie to interact with. i used to have some. man my cockatiel used to be that young. now there old grumpy birds lol. i found the bugie to be a less annoying bird when it comes to there noise level. be a big factor if there in the same room as you when your trying to sleep lol. 

but i still like my old cockatiels they have been around for 10 years now and stiill waking me up all the time at all hrs. you never get used to it lol. hears to another 10 years. man i fell old seeing that im on my second set of birds and there getting up in age to.

i found cockatiel and bugie to be the best pet birds that whont brake the bank to buy and live pretty long. yes thers other small birds you can get but they just dont have the same frendly attude.


----------



## zohie (Apr 3, 2010)

aww she's adorable!


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

She is so adorable!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Ugly duckling? She's beautiful! And I love that attitude in the first photo especially. She knows she's darling.


----------

